# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور الهاتف النقال يسبب مرض  السرطان!!

## امير الصمت

نسمع بين الحين والآخر تقارير وتصريحات
 تتحدث على استحياء عن أخطار  الهاتف الجوّال على صحتنا، لكن الجديد هذه المرة كان يوم الثلاثاء الماضي  حين دقّ ناقوس الخطر من منظمة الصحة العالمية! 
حيث وضعت منظمة الصحة العالمية أجهزة
 الموبايل في قائمة “مُسببات السرطان”  جنباً إلى جنب مع الرصاص وعوادم السيارات ومركب الكلوروفورم!!، وتوصلت  المنظمة لهذه النتيجة بعد بحث شارك فيه 31 عالماً من 14 دولة.  تُنتج أجهزة الموبايل موجات أقرب
 لتلك التي يُصدرها جهاز الميكروويف،  ويقول العلماء أن الموبايل “يطبخ” أدمغتنا تماماً كما يفعل الميكروويف في  الطعام!   
ولا يقتصر التأثير على احتمالية الإصابة
 بالسرطان فقط، بل قد تمتد  لأعراض كثيرة لها علاقة بالمخ والأعصاب كالتأثير على الذاكرة لأننا نضع  الموبايل حيث يوجد الفص الصدغي من الدماغ، وهو المسؤول عن الذاكرة  والانفعال!!  وتزداد هذه التأثيرات خطورةً
 مع الأطفال لأن جمجمة الطفل وفروة رأسه أقل  سمكاً من البالغين، فضلاً عن أن معدل انقسام خلاياه يكون أسرع، لذا يكون  تأثير الإشعاعات الصادرة من الموبايل أكبر بكثير على الأطفال!   
لم تصمت شركات الموبايل على هذا التقري
ر بل أجابت بمهاجمته على أساس أنه  لم يقدم أي أدلة جديدة، بل أن كل ما فعله هو مراجعة أبحاث قديمة تم نشرها  بالفعل، فضلاً عن أن المقصود بالأبحاث هو “بعض” أجهزة الموبايل وليس كلها  (أو هكذا يدعي صانعوه). وفي المقابل قامت المنظمة الأوروبية للبيئة بإطلاق مجموعة أبحاث مشابهة  للبحث في تأثيرات أجهزة الموبايل، في الوقت الذي حذرت فيه من أخطار هذه  الأجهزة على الصحة العامة لدرجة أنها اعتبرتها كالتدخين!  وما لا يعرفه الكثيرون منا أن شركات 
الموبايل تنصح بصورة رسمية بإبعاد  أجهزتها عن أجسامنا عند إجراء المكالمات تجنباً لأي “أخطار” على صحتنا،  فتنصح شركة آبل بإبعاد جهاز الآيفون عن جسمك مسافة 15 ملم أثناء إجراء  المكالمة، وبالنسبة للبلاك بيري فالمسافة هي 25 ملم!! ويمكنكم معرفة المزيد عن هذا الموضوع من خلال الإعلان الرسمي لمنظمة الصحة العالمية (باللغة الإنجليزية): اضغط هنا  على أي حال يصعب بالطبع 
(إن لم يكن من مستحيلاً) الاستغناء عن الهاتف  الجوال في حياتنا اليومية أو في العمل، لذا لنشاهد بعض النصائح التي أطلقها  الخبراء للتقليل من آثار الهاتف الضارة:   *- استخدم السماعات السلكية المرفقة:*  
تأتي أغلب الهواتف بسماعات  سلكية لذا احرص على استخدامها قدر  المستطاع.تُقلل هذه السماعات من نسبة تعرضك للموجات الصادرة من جهاز  الموبايل وإن كانت لا تقضي عليها تماماً. وإن أردت القضاء على هذه الموجات  تماماً يمكنك شراء قطعة تُسمى خرزة الفرايت  Ferrite Beads:   
وهي قطعة يتم تثبيتها على الأسلاك لتلغي أو تقلل من الموجات المغناطيسية عالية التردد، ونلاحظ وجودها في بعض أسلاك الكومبيوتر.  *- استخدم السماعات الخارجية:*  
صحيح أنها فكرة مزعجة للغاية خاصةً إن كنت في مكان عام، لكن تخيل أن  إبعاد جهاز الموبايل عن جسمك 5 سنتيمترات يقلل من
 تعرضك للموجات أربع  مرات!! *
- لا ترتدي سماعات البلوتوث طوال الوقت:*  
تُصدر سماعات البلوتوث موجات أقل بكثير
 من جهاز الموبايل، لكن العلماء  ينصحون بعدم إبقائها في الأذن طوال الوقت، فضلاً عن تغيير جهتها ما بين  الأذن اليمنى والأذن اليسرى بين الحين والآخر حتى لا يتعرض جزء واحد من  الدماغ للموجات طوال الوقت!  *- لا تتحرك كثيراً وأنت تتحدث!*  
يُصدر جهازك موجات أكبر عند تحركك بصورة كبيرة (كحديثك أثناء حركة  السيارة أو في المصعد وهو يتحرك)، لأن الهاتف ينتقل حينها من محطة موبايل  إلى أخرى حسب التغطية المتوفرة أثناء حركتك. لذا احرص على تقليل حديثك في  الهاتف أثناء الحركة.وينطبق نفس الشيء على الأماكن التي تكون فيها الشبكة  ضعيفة، والتي يضطر الهاتف فيها إلى إصدار مزيد من الموجات بحثاً عن الشبكة! *
- لا تتحدث في الموبايل واستخدم الرسائل القصيرة!*  
إن كان بالإمكان عدم تقريب ا لهاتف من وجهك (بإرسال الرسائل القصيرة)فلا تتردد في استخدامها!  *- اقرأ كتيب الإرشادات!*  
يتجاهله أكثرنا لكن لو قرأت كتيب هاتفك
 ستلاحظ نصائح للسلامة العامة،  وفيها تقترح كل شركة مسافة معينة تبقيها بين جسمك والهاتف للتقليل من  أخطاره!  قد يتعامل البعض مع هذه النصائح
 كرفاهية لا تستحق كل هذا الاهتمام، لكن  تذكر أن تلك النصائح وهذا التحذير صادر من أكبر مؤسسة صحية في العالم!  وتذكر أن ما تغامر به هو صحتك وصحة أبنائك والمحيطين بك!!

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك .........

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## امير الصمت

*شكرا لكم على المرور*

----------

